

Nature reports on Thomson/Reuters lawsuit against GMU - andreyf
http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v455/n7214/full/455708a.html

======
andreyf
This is a big opportunity - as more academics begin to feel that textbook and
journal publishers are going against the interests of the scientific
community, who is going to replace them?

